# Setting up a 29 gallon planted tank



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Very interesting. It sounds like you've done a lot of reading and research which is the best start to anything in my opinion. 

I'm gonna hit the major issues that you raised from what I know and I'm sure others will chime in. I consider myself a newbie, but I feel like I have a pretty good grasp of the basics.

First, the substrate heater is probably not needed. You have a heater in your filter and I don't see the point in having a substrate heater. If you want something out of view, I would suggest an inline heater such as the Hydor ETH. You don't need the laterite if you're using eco-complete. Just use the eco-complete by itself. Laterite is only needed if you're using a substrate that doesn't have many nutrients in it for plants, such as regular sand.

I think you may have too much eco-complete. I have a 30 gal tank and I only used 3 bags worth of substrate and it gives me a good 3" all around. Unless you plan on doing some kind of major sloping, I'd say you would only need 3 bags, so don't open them all at once! You can save the rest for other tanks  (trust me, you'll get the itch...)

Lighting, I think this is the major mistake for newbies. We tend to overkill on lighting and then we get problems that take forever to fix, which is frustrating and annoying. I am a guilty party myself. I have a 2x 96W fixture with 6700/10K and 10K/actinic bulbs. I had originally set them to run together, but that only aggravated the situation and now I have a bad case of rhizo. Ugly stuff and imo, a pain to get rid of. I now set them to run staggered and only a single bulb at a time. I would suggest you either stay with the fixture you're looking at and use a staggered lighting with bursts of high light in the middle of the day (simulate noon sun) or go for a lower wattage or higher wattage single bulb fixture (saves money even...). 

As far as CO2 is concerned, I have the same problem as you with the cabinet space. My 5lb tank won't fit. It sits to the side of the cabinet behind a large plant to hide it. This works for me, but you have kids so it may not be an option. I would cut the hole like you suggested. In regards to the reactor, you would really try the DIY reactor vs buying a commercial. You'll save a lot of money and it'll probably work better too. It's cheap enough (under $10) to try that even if you mess up, you're not out a lot of money and there are plenty of resources with step by step picture instructions that even a monkey could follow. So give it a try. The reactor should always be on the output of the filter because of the airlock, which basically will reduce the suction of your filter. Kind of like before you prime the filter, it can't suck the water because of the air inside. So, reactors go after the filter and you will have no problem with flow with such a powerful filter on a 29 gal tank. To answer your question, a 5lb tank will generally last you about a year, give or take a month, depending on your CO2 usage. I would recommend a drop checker over a ph controller because it is a lot cheaper and just as useful. Sure your CO2 isn't completely automated, but that's ok.

I think I hit everything. Hope that helps.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

animal chin said:


> I have a glass “versa-top” and would prefer a slimmer light that could fit on that top without blocking the opening panel in the front of the versa-top (because of small children, open top is not an option).


The "Twin Tube Versa-Top" has a larger back panel than the regular Versa-Top, so that the light fixture doesn't block the opening panel. I don't know how good a fit it would be with other fixtures, but works well with my All-Glass 55 watt PC fixture.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

animal chin said:


> ... Lights
> 
> This is one component I have yet to order. The light I have my eye on is the Coralife 30” Aqualight (2 X 65 Watts). My main concern with lights is that it seems reasonably easy to find lights that are sufficient wattage, but my tank is only 12 inches deep, and this light is 7 inches deep. I have a glass “versa-top” and would prefer a slimmer light that could fit on that top without blocking the opening panel in the front of the versa-top (because of small children, open top is not an option). So I would love to hear if anyone knows of a high power light (100W+) that has a footprint closer to that of a regular single-strip light. Drs. Foster & Smith have a 2 x 65W light that is 7.5 inches wide (with a lunar light) that is also an option, but skinnier yet would be better. ...


Have you considered the Current Orbit 30" 2x65w fixture w/2 white moon lights? Here's the factory site about the Orbit: http://www.current-usa.com/orbit.html

It's reflector is practically as good as AHSupply's side by side PC reflectors and far better than the Coralife's Aqualights and Current's Satellites reflectors.

This fixture is designed as a saltwater water fixture, but if you replace the front 65w square pin dual actinic PC with a 6700K, 8800K, Colormax/6700K, dual daylight 6700K/10,000K or 10,000K; you'll have a great 30" planted aquarium PC. The rear bulb is the dual daylight 6700K/10,000K and it will work for a planted aquarium.

There's three power cords for the front, back and moonlights. The front and rear bulbs have separate on/off switches.

I use this dual timer power center for all three power cords: http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/timers/power-center/index.php

I have this Orbit and a 20" Orbit. They're great!

You need to get the twin-tube Versa-Top. It's rear section is longer to accommodate twin bulb fixtures and the front section is shorter. The overall width is the same. It's made with thicker glass too. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13818

Here's the regular Versa-Top for comparison: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790


----------



## animal chin (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I have ordered the twin-tube versa top and am still looking at lights. That Orbit looks pretty cool, too. I'm finding that for a 30" tank, the bulbs are only 21 inches, which is kind of lame. I got the 29 gallon thinking it was a pretty standard size, but it looks like I'd have an easier time with lights if I got a 36" tank.

I don't know about the substrate heater either. The heater in the filter will heat the water, but the substrate heater is supposed to only heat the substrate. I guess this creates some current in the tank and helps move nutirents through the substrate. 

Yes, I have too much Eco-Complete, but I will definitely save what I don't use. 

Thanks again for the replies. When I get it set up, I will be sure to post some pics. 

ac


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So what happened with the tank? How about some pictures?


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

Animal chin huh?


have you seen him?


----------

